# Iberital MC2 - Beans Too Large To Grind?



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,

New to the forum but have taken advice from here on more than a few occasions.

I've got an Iberital MC2 Auto Doser, cleaned and w/ Shaft Gear replaced. Was grinding some cheap Waitrose Italian Roast beans (for setup) perfectly, i.e. 7g per dose. All worked fine, pulling a 2oz shot in just over 28s. Machine is a Gaggia Classic.

Just loaded up some Honduras Single Origin beans from my local seller in Oxford. The grinder doesn't seem to grind the beans at all; only a tiny dose come out and the beans just 'jump' about in the top. I've tried with hardly any, a few and a lot of beans in the hopper but nothing works.

Is this because the beans are to big for the grinder? Are there any hacks / DIY jobs I can carry out to rectify this?

In my handheld Hario Mini-Mill there a plastic cross-heir that keeps the beans from simply moving around. Might try and make something with the MC2 Hopper.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

J.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I am assuming that you are single dosing?

if so, after you put in the beans, place the tamper in the neck of the hopper to stop them from jumping out. I did this with my MC2 and still do it with my SJ


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks very much, I'll give it a go. So this is a regular occurrence with this grinder then?

PS: Yes, it's the single dose model


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I wouldnt say its just the mc2, i would say its common of a lot of grinders. i suppose grinders are designed to have more than a single dose of beans in the hopper so that the the weight of the beans stops the jumping


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

Blackstone said:


> I wouldnt say its just the mc2, i would say its common of a lot of grinders. i suppose grinders are designed to have more than a single dose of beans in the hopper so that the the weight of the beans stops the jumping


Would you suggest readjusting the grinder for different beans then? Because the two types I've got (one for setup and the other for consumption) after pretty similar, however I've still got the problem where the consumption beans just aren't grinding!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

inevitably each bean would require a different grind setting even if it is a slight adjustment.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You'll have to dial in each new bean & still make minor adjustments a you use them up.

Some beans have less density than others & don't feed so easily into the grinder, if this happens, turn the grinder off and try stirring/agitating the beans in the hopper with a chopstick or similar, remove chopstick & resume grinding (don't poke about in a running grinder).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You mentioned trying with a lot of beans in the hopper, i have an MC2 and can grind easily if the hopper has more than 50g, below that and you start to see pop-corning effect.

You have replaced the shaft, did you fit new burrs, if not how old are the burrs if you know?


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I've managed to readjust it to suit a 7g / 15s / 1oz dose, but I was 70 (!) 180 degree turns too fine, even after setting up her up with a similar style cheaper supermarket bean!

Not sure how old the burrs are, but they seemed in good condition when I stripped her down and cleaned her. At what stage should they be replaced? The machine is from 2012 I believe.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Burrs should be fine at that age, unless its been raped, but i think it would show signs of that elsewhere.

Your only dosing 7g a time?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Are you doing a timed dose using the timer.

Ian


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

I normally use 14g / approx. 28s / 2oz dose in a double basket, just used a single basket for setup as I didn't want to waste my beans.


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

@ Ian - Yes, it's a timed dose delivering 7g per grind.


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

And cheers for all the help, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Before this spins off into a dosing/weighing thread, how many drinks a day are you drinking or how many grams are you getting through in a day.

I put 200g in my hopper and leave it till its gone, usually about 4 days, it is kept out of direct sunlight and the lid is always on, i would suggest you try this, topping up beans as you get low, this will take away the popcorning effect when you get low/single dose, or stuff a bag full of rice on top of your beans making sure the bag doesnt drop into the burrs.

Dont use the timer on the grinder, it sucks and will change the lower your beans get in the hopper, weigh the output turning the grinder on/off till you get your desire weight.


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

@ Froggystyle - Usually 2 dbl expressos for myself, 1 or 2 Cappos for my missus (normally dbl shot). Will the stay fresh for that period of time? I thought best practise was to only grind what you need? I keep my beans in an airtight jar on the countertop.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes only grind what you need, but keep the hopper topped up with beans, if your drinking enough a few days in the hopper is not going to make much difference, ok its not 100% airtight, but its not far off.

Dump the expresso's and drink espresso's, much nicer.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

you are talking about getting through in 200g about the same time as froggystyle so it shouldnt be an issue.

it is best practise was to only grind what you need but froggystyle is suggesting you keep the whole bean in the hopper


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Yes only grind what you need, but keep the hopper topped up with beans, if your drinking enough a few days in the hopper is not going to make much difference, ok its not 100% airtight, but its not far off.
> 
> Dump the expresso's and drink espresso's, much nicer.


i too prefer an espresso


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry! Massive typo error on a coffee forum!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Which machine are you using for espresso?


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

Gaggia Classic, 2nd Hand from about 2006, so it's got a 3-way solenoid. I've stripped it down and throughly cleaned it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good stuff.

You weigh your shots out yes?


----------



## nomorebigideas (Feb 16, 2015)

You mean dry beans per dose? Or grinds per dose? I usually do the latter. It's pretty consistent to be honest but there's always room for improvement.

Is it worth getting a naked PF?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Weigh grinds into your basket and weigh espresso output every time.

Naked's can be good to see if your distribution in the basket is good, shows dead spots and unevenness, looks good also when you get the nice striping!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nomorebigideas said:


> You mean dry beans per dose? Or grinds per dose? I usually do the latter. It's pretty consistent to be honest but there's always room for improvement.
> 
> Is it worth getting a naked PF?


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?376-How-to-weigh-espresso-with-scales-creating-a-brew-recipe


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

View attachment 11932


When I had an MC2 to stop the beans popcorning I modified the hopper by putting a wide mouth funnel inside the original hopper. This also helped with single dosing.

Ian


----------

